# Are You A Mechanical Engineering Genius?



## 682bear (Aug 31, 2018)

16 correct of 21 questions...

-Bear


----------



## MikeWi (Aug 31, 2018)

14 out of 21, but I did have a brain fart on one of them making my best possible a 15. Don't know the drawing symbols...


----------



## JimDawson (Aug 31, 2018)

17 out of 21, I crashed & burned on the drawing symbols


----------



## Boswell (Aug 31, 2018)

14 out of 21 and blew an easy one.


----------



## dulltool17 (Aug 31, 2018)

19 and blew the alloy composition of brass, which I use every day...duh-oh!


----------



## wileel (Aug 31, 2018)

16 with one "why did I click that" moment..


----------



## Winegrower (Aug 31, 2018)

18, but with two complaints...first, mechanical geniuses don’t care much about drawing conventions...these are suspect in my opinion.   If you missed any of those, who cares?   Second, a line does NOT form a parabola, their answer.   It hangs in a catenary curve.   So I take points off of whomever made up this quiz.

Sour grapes?


----------



## TonyRV2 (Aug 31, 2018)

17/21,,,, Not bad I guess for a retired electronics guy. The symbols are what mostly got me.


----------



## extropic (Aug 31, 2018)

19 of 21. Hmmm?


----------



## JPar (Sep 1, 2018)

17/21.  Another victim of the drawing symbols.


----------



## MozamPete (Sep 1, 2018)

18 out of 21.  OK for an Electrical Engineer, but I need to brush up on my mechanical drawing symbols.

And i disagree with the answer to the shape of a uniformly loaded cable question - technically it's a catenary not a parabola.


----------



## machPete99 (Sep 1, 2018)

18/21 
@#$@#$ Drawing Symbols...


----------



## BaronJ (Sep 1, 2018)

20/21  I got the rope one wrong,  I put ellipse instead of parabola.
Well you can't win them all.


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Sep 1, 2018)

18 of 21.  OK for an Electrical Engineer; I guess I need to bone up on mechanical drawing symbology.


----------



## RJSakowski (Sep 1, 2018)

18 out of 21.  Missed the GD&T questions.  Five years away and the old brainbox isn't what it used to be.


----------



## RJSakowski (Sep 1, 2018)

Winegrower said:


> ?   Second, a line does NOT form a parabola, their answer.   It hangs in a catenary curve.   So I take points off of whomever made up this quiz.
> 
> Sour grapes?[/QUOTE
> Kind of a trick question.  Yes, a cable hanging under its own weight forms a catenary but the question states "A cable with a uniformly distributed load per horizontal meter run will take the following shape:".  Had catenary been an option, I might have missed that one too.


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Sep 1, 2018)

18 out of 21 and says im "Engineering Royalty" (Bahahahah) a few Admittedly were totally A lucky Guess! Lol


----------



## David S (Sep 1, 2018)

15 for me as an Electrical Engineer.  GD&T isn't my strong suit, but should have done better on those.

David


----------



## Winegrower (Sep 1, 2018)

RJ, thanks for correcting me.   I never even considered what they meant by uniformly distributed horizontal load.
I never designed a suspension bridge, and never knew that a parabolic curve would occur.   Seems like you would have to neglect the weight of the support wires to make this work mathematically.   Luckily, I think I got it right, just because parabola was the closest choice.

So sad to not make into the Genius ranks.

:-(


----------



## pineyfolks (Sep 1, 2018)

16 out of 21. Not bad for an old high school grad I guess.


----------



## MattM (Sep 1, 2018)

17 out of 21.  Not  too bad for a self-taught hobby machinist.  Symbols got me.


----------



## external power (Sep 5, 2018)

16 out of 21.


----------



## Vandal Machining (Sep 5, 2018)

17/21 - Drawing symbols were too many years ago.


----------



## external power (Sep 5, 2018)

Yeah V M  That's where I dropped a few I shoulda had


----------



## uncle harry (Sep 5, 2018)

Plastiblocks said:


> So you think you know about mechanical engineering, eh?
> 
> Put your knowledge to the test with this short quiz from engineeringclicks, a website dedicated toall things mechanical engineering.
> 
> ...



18 of 21


----------



## PHPaul (Sep 6, 2018)

I have precisely zero formal training.  Just going from a lifetime of tinkering and a little common sense, I got 17 of 21.

I don't think I'll apply for my license just yet...


----------



## markba633csi (Sep 6, 2018)

16 correct and one "why did I click that"- symbols got me too
There is much more to that field, I was expecting questions like "what is austinite" and some equations to solve


----------



## RWanke (Sep 6, 2018)

16 of 21. I guess I need to take a print reading course and learn some of those symbols.


----------



## JohnnieZ (Oct 13, 2018)

Plastiblocks said:


> So you think you know about mechanical engineering, eh?
> 
> Put your knowledge to the test with this short quiz from engineeringclicks, a website dedicated toall things mechanical engineering.
> 
> ...


----------



## Reddinr (Oct 13, 2018)

17/21.  Thanks to spoilers above, I got the parabola one but I didn't count that because I didn't know the answer.  Guessed my way through the symbols at maybe 50% successful guesses.


----------



## Brian Hutchings (Oct 13, 2018)

15 out of 21  Back to school I guess!


----------



## Jeff.64 (Nov 25, 2018)

17/21
Another EE (associates degree) who did poorly on the drawing symbols.  Engineering Graphics was a long time ago... 1981


----------

